# Naniwa diamond stones



## gic (Nov 26, 2013)

I got a coupon for a discount at Japanese woodworker and was looking around for what to buy and noticed they sell Naniwa diamond stones, sintered diamond on aluminum. I'll probably ending up using my coupon on a shig since I have enough stones for a while and one can never have too many shigs but I did wonder if anyone has ever used these??

TIA


----------



## TB_London (Nov 26, 2013)

Wondered about them for a while, but the cost and lack of reviews has always held me back from getting one. I'd be interested to hear if anyone has used one


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 26, 2013)

Me too


----------



## mainaman (Nov 26, 2013)

If I am not wrong, John tested one or two diamond stones (not sure if Naniwa), and did not like them and I can't remember the reason. Hopefully when he has time he will chime in with details.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 26, 2013)

i tested the naniwa years ago... they lack the feeling i was able to get in other stones (diamond or not). Also, diamond stones are not well suited to beginners, as they are aggressive, hard, and you will struggle to leave an even finish with them.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 26, 2013)

I had the 600,800,and 1000. I still have and use the 600. I like the king 1000 diamond more.


----------

